# nandro test400



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just got some prochem nandrotest 400 it has test undeconate + deca how often do I have to jab and can it run on its own or do I have to run test e with it or something? Cheers


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

its got test and deca, so you have two things already, doesnt sound like you know enough to be using mate considering you asked if you need test e?? test is test.....

have you got a PCT sorted dare i ask..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Once a week jabs will be fine mate as the decanoate is a long esther.

Whats your planned cycle and PCT?

No you wont need test E, as said, this has got test in it already...... UInless you wanted to increase the test dose but not the deca dose.....


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i got some of this will i need deca to go with it


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

glanzav said:


> i got some of this will i need deca to go with it


 :lol: yes mate, and maybe some oil and benzol alcohol


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Whats the test to Nand ratio.

May need to add a little more Test if its 50/50.


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been run just test for three cycles now but I wondering would I need to ad a long ester aswell to keep things more even.or would jabbing twice pw be ok.I only ask becaise the guy I got it of said he would run test e with it.


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

hocky1 said:


> Just got some prochem nandrotest 400 it has test undeconate + deca how often do I have to jab and can it run on its own or do I have to run test e with it or something? Cheers


A friend of mine did 2ml for the first two weeks then 1ml x week. He definetely love it... :thumb:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

you got two really long esters anyway mate, once a week jab is fine, as asked above do you know what the test/deca ratio is, i should imagine being prochem there would already be more test than deca, how much are you planning to run? id say 2ml of that at the minimum, maybe 3 if you say its your 4th cycle.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jjmac said:


> its got test and deca, so you have two things already, doesnt sound like you know enough to be using mate considering you asked if you need test e?? test is test.....
> 
> *have you got a PCT sorted dare i ask.*.


What would you suggest???


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hocky1 said:


> I have been run just test for three cycles now but I wondering would I need to ad a long ester aswell to keep things more even.or would jabbing twice pw be ok.I only ask becaise the guy I got it of said he would run test e with it.


If you answer our questions we will be able to help..........


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> What would you suggest???


?? id suggest he knows what PCT is and sorts it before his cycle, enough stickys on it:rolleyes:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hocky1 said:


> Just got some prochem nandrotest 400 it has test undeconate + deca how often do I have to jab and can it run on its own or do I have to run test e with it or something? Cheers


If its the 400, 200mg test 200mg deca

I would jab 2ml per week and add in 1m test e 300mg

That would give 700mg test 400mg deca

Decent course..

would also stop nandrotest 2 weeks before stopping test e 300, thats if you are coming off...

You would find running hcg shot sub q twice week at apporx 3-500iu would prevent nuts form shrinking and aid in recovery

adding in 50mg proviron a day during and after course cessation would be benefitial


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jjmac said:


> ?? id suggest he knows what PCT is and sorts it before his cycle, enough stickys on it:rolleyes:


Well thats if you think stickys are accurate and actually effective

IMO they are neither, so there you go


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Well thats if you think stickys are accurate and actually effective
> 
> IMO they are neither, so there you go


lol well ive i only ever actually done 1 PCT and it was hacks 45 day one after as 6 month+ cycle, it worked like magic.

your just a PCT hater JW :tongue:


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Isn't undeconate a fast acting short ester? Its 240ml test undeca and 160 deca pct is clomid and nolva + hcg to kickstart my nuts


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jjmac said:


> lol well ive i only ever actually done 1 PCT and it was hacks 45 day one after as 6 month+ cycle, it worked like magic.
> 
> your just a PCT hater JW :tongue:


How many cycles you done???


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

about 3 or 4 i think, 1st was sh!t, sus 500mg 10 weeks, no pct, lost gains quit gym. second i did a half ****d pct with just nolva, then went on a weird blast cruise sometimes having nothing for a month other times banging 1g test in, that was the 6 monther, wasnt gaining at all, so came off, did a full pct, lots of HCG, nolva, clomid, and ate proviron like smarties, felt awesome after.

had 3 months off now back on for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jjmac said:


> about 3 or 4 i think, 1st was sh!t, sus 500mg 10 weeks, no pct, lost gains quit gym. second i did a half ****d pct with just nolva, then went on a weird blast cruise sometimes having nothing for a month other times banging 1g test in, that was the 6 monther, wasnt gaining at all, so came off, did a full pct, lots of HCG, nolva, clomid, and ate proviron like smarties, felt awesome after.
> 
> had 3 months off now back on for the last 4 weeks.


And your advising OP :lol:

1st course, TBH body is not used to AAS, so gains come think and fast and generally recovery is super quick

Its only after many courses you tend to find as get older if recovery is your aim then things get more difficult

I am assuming after 1st course no PCT you never got hard on for 6 months????


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

lol im advising he makes sure he knows about PCT so he doesnt fcuk up like i did, he sounded like it was his 1st course.

and i had severe ED for a long time after the 1st cycle, it started about 6 weeks after, just losing intrest in sex, even porn i just looked at and thought ffs you silly slag, lost my gains, lost appitite, didnt want to train, so quit gym for over 7 months, decided to go natty, that lasted about 6 months then back on. the reason for my 6 month cycle was fear of the same thing happening again, but banging the high dose HCG, and 50+mg prov a day, and doing a nolva/clomid PCT, i lost minimal strenght gains and no weight, felt really good.

only went back on 4 weeks ago because i got some slin and wanted to make the most of it


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

OP I used Prochem's Nandrotest for my first 2 cycles, both mine where 500mg/ml though, 300mg test u & 200mg deca per ml.

Also undecatnoate is a long acting ester about 2 days longer half life than decanoate IIRC. (Undecanoate 16.5 days)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jjmac said:


> lol im advising he makes sure he knows about PCT so he doesnt fcuk up like i did, he sounded like it was his 1st course.
> 
> *and i had severe ED for a long time after the 1st cycle, it started about 6 weeks after, just losing intrest in sex, even porn i just looked at and thought ffs you silly slag,* *lost my gains, lost appitite, didnt want to train, so quit gym for over 7 months,* decided to go natty, that lasted about 6 months then back on. the reason for my 6 month cycle was fear of the same thing happening again, but banging the high dose HCG, and 50+mg prov a day, and doing a nolva/clomid PCT, i lost minimal strenght gains and no weight, felt really good.
> 
> only went back on 4 weeks ago because i got some slin and wanted to make the most of it


IM suprised you were not put off AAS for life???

If that happened to me I doubt I would start injecting again


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> IM suprised you were not put off AAS for life???
> 
> If that happened to me I doubt I would start injecting again


thats when i actually researched what i was doing and realised, before i didnt know it could shut you down etc, i just thought id have a few jabs, get big, end of.

after reading about it all i know where i fcuked up, plus after going back to gym i knew i still wanted to get big, and quicker than natty, so cracked on again


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

jjmac said:


> you got two really long esters anyway mate, once a week jab is fine, as asked above do you know what the test/deca ratio is, i should imagine being prochem there would already be more test than deca, how much are you planning to run? id say 2ml of that at the minimum, maybe 3 if you say its your 4th cycle.


i was going to run two ml pw jabbed twice as my source said that the test was fast acting short ester? but other people r saying its long? i will prob run test e for the last 4 weeks of the course to give the deca chance to run out. cheers for the replies mate


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

id tell your source to do some research before selling stuff. your gear contains two steroids, testosterone, and nandrolone, both have the decanoate ester which is one of the longest esters, you can jab it all once a week and save jabs, NOTHING in your gear is fast acting, unless its not prochem, i know another lab that has a product called nadrotest, however both of the steroids have the fast acting esters attached to them. due to forum rules i cant say which lab.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> If its the 400, 200mg test 200mg deca
> 
> I would jab 2ml per week and add in 1m test e 300mg
> 
> ...


Opening poster - this is EXACTLY what you should do. . . . . but adjust for your dose gear.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Undeconate is a long ester mate, I'd jab 2ml once per week and add 1ml of test E to it and you got yourself a nice course


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

jjmac said:


> id tell your source to do some research before selling stuff. your gear contains two steroids, testosterone, and nandrolone, both have the decanoate ester which is one of the longest esters, you can jab it all once a week and save jabs, NOTHING in your gear is fast acting, unless its not prochem, i know another lab that has a product called nadrotest, however both of the steroids have the fast acting esters attached to them. due to forum rules i cant say which lab.


cheers mate this what i thought i dont want to be jabbing twice a week any way i'll just stick with 2ml once pw. buy the way whats the difference between deconate and undeconate?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

only a couple of days in terms of half life, you can basically treat them the same


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

jjmac said:


> only a couple of days in terms of half life, you can basically treat them the same


thanks mate


----------

